# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Bathtub installation - 101

## sCORCH

Hi All, 
We are presently replacing a bathroom.  It is back to stud walls and subfloor. 
I am about to frame up the bathtub and am thinking about the mortar bed at the same time, and a couple of questions (basic though they may be) are a little tricky to find answers to. 
So:
     1) What do I use for the frame?  Do I just use pine studs, or do I just use whatever the widest material will fit under the bath lip to sit properly?  
      2) With the mortar, the bathtub instructions say "a weak mortar slurry".  Does this mean I simply add more water to the mortar mix so it's more wet, or when they say "weak" mortar, are they talking about me adding a greater amount of sand or something to the mix? 
Any tips on the above processes would be greatly appreciated. 
Thx,
sCORCH

----------


## Terrian

When we put the corner spa in I used pine for the frame, spaced the 'studs' at 300mm 
For the base I used 70x35 pine nailed to the floor, lined with builders plastic and poured in wet sand, sat the spa in place, 1/2 filled with water, 10 or so years later removed it all to redo the bathroom  :Smilie:

----------


## Naf

I found this the other day while trawling through my wood plans, hope this helps. 
Nathan

----------

